# probleme avec paname sur 3GS



## avt_92 (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours j'ai un problème avec l'application paname (sytadin) sur mon iphone :
la carte ne se met pas à jour malgré l'appui sur la touche rechargement.

J'ai désinstallé l'application puis réinstaller, rien à faire.

Surement un problème de cache ....

Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci pour les infos.


----------



## avt_92 (20 Septembre 2010)

bon, y a-til un moyen de fermer l'application si elle est en fond de tache ?
Sur ios3, il fallait appuyer longuement sur home mais ce n'est plus possible maintenant ....


----------



## marc_os (4 Novembre 2010)

avt_92 a dit:


> bon, y a-til un moyen de fermer l'application si elle est en fond de tache ?
> Sur ios3, il fallait appuyer longuement sur home mais ce n'est plus possible maintenant ....


Double clic sur home pour afficher la liste des applis dernièrement appelées.
Appuyer longuement sur l'une des icônes d'appli (n'importe laquelle).
Les icônes se mettent alors à gigoter avec un petit signe moins en haut à gauche.
Quand on tape sur le signe moins, l'application est fermée si elle n'est pas compatible multitâche. Si elle est  compatible avec le multitâche d'iOS 4, je ne suis pas bien sûr que l'appli soit fermée; je crois que son icône est juste retirée de la liste. A confirmer.


----------



## avt_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

merci pour l'info


----------

